
Fabricate Yourself: Using the Microsoft Kinnect to 3D print yourself - MaysonL
http://i.materialise.com/blog/entry/fabricate-yourself-using-the-microsoft-kinnect-to-3d-print-yourself
======
badwetter
Kinect is incredible technology.

